# Recommend classical symphonies?



## bestcoaster (Sep 29, 2011)

I've decided I'm interested in hearing some more Classical symphonies. I'm looking for things that are solidly Classical and that I don't already know. So here are my criteria:

1) Not by Mozart.
2) Not by a transitional figure such as Beethoven or Schubert.
3) Haydn is great, but nothing numbered 94 or above.

What are the best pieces that fit these restrictions?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Try Prokofiev's *Symphony* *No*.*1* {"*Classical*"}. I would think that's as good a place to start as any. Plus, it is a very, very short work which manages to express a lot in an interesting way despite iys compression.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Try some Michael Haydn or CPE Bach (give his Hamburg Sinfonias a listen).





(images are also links to Amazon)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm no expert, but *Salieri* probably wrote symphonies, as did *Boccherini*. Another one is *Arriaga*, also *Mehul*, but they may be transitional (as I said, I'm no expert, I've just heard these on radio & stuff). There was a guy called *Albrechtsberger* who (like Haydn) taught Beethoven, so he might be another one.

I think TC member *Harpsichord Concerto* could be of better help than me here, I'm more into post-1800 musics...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I highly recommend *Joseph Martin Kraus*. The guy seemed to be outside of time and space.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My early vote would go for the Prokofiev (which will be part of my weekly montage on IYYWLTMT this Friday), and to the Mendelssohn *String Sinfonias*.

Also intriguing is the "Spanish Mozart" Arriaga's _Symphony in D minor _- I own a recording by the Orquestra de Cadaqués & Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

dmg said:


> Try some Michael Haydn or CPE Bach (give his Hamburg Sinfonias a listen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could check out Mozart's Symphony no. 37 - which is attributed (in part) to Michael Haydn.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Haydn's _Sturm und Drang_ symphonies are damn fine works.






Pinnock's set is a good investment: http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sturm-Drang-Symphonies-Box/dp/B00004SA85


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I would check out the Bach sons and the Mannheim gang (Stamitz, Stamitz, Cannabich, Richter etc). Or the other two members of that famous Mozart/Haydn string quartet: Vanhal and Dittersdorf. 

Other ones: Kraus, Rosetti, Abel, Fodor, Kozeluch, Beck, Benda, Myslivecek, Pleyel, Hofmann, Clementi, Holzbauer, Cimarosa, Paisiello, Sammartini, Wagenseil, Fasch, Danzi.

Right now, I'm listening to Classical symphonies by two obscure Danes: Gerson and Kunzen.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Check out this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/14715-classical-era-symphonies-discussion.html


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

jalex said:


> Haydn's _Sturm und Drang_ symphonies are damn fine works.


_Yes._ They were a big factor in changing my former (shockingly under-informed) belief that Haydn was boring.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I also recommend Henri Jospeh Rigel's symphonies. Just google him and you should come up with some amazon results. I don't know if there is a youtube video of it. 

Thanks Jalex for recommending Pinnock, I'm in need of period performances of these symphonies.

As for CPE Bach, I do not recommend the Hamburg symphonies first, but I do recommend highly the six string symphonies and the set of his later four. These are incredible.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> Try Prokofiev's *Symphony* *No*.*1* {"*Classical*"}. I would think that's as good a place to start as any. Plus, it is a very, very short work which manages to express a lot in an interesting way despite iys compression.


I don't like this symphony

Nikolai


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

bestcoaster said:


> I've decided I'm interested in hearing some more Classical symphonies. I'm looking for things that are solidly Classical and that I don't already know. So here are my criteria:
> 
> 1) Not by Mozart.
> 2) Not by a transitional figure such as Beethoven or Schubert.
> ...


Might I ask why not Mozart, and why nothing by Haydn over #94? Have you already heard them? This excludes over 40 symphonies from the Classical period, which are all solidly classical.

I would suggest CPE Bach. I love his works, and Andrew Manze/The English Concert have a very fine recording of 4 of his symphonies on the Harmonia Mundi label.

You say no transitional figures, but Beethoven's first 2 symphonies are very solid Classical works, and are otherwise worthwhile. Their only crime is that they are overshadowed by his much more famous later symphonies.

I know that other children of Bach also contributed to the symphony genre, but I don't have as much experience with those to comment. But do try CPE Bach. And of course look at all the symphonies of Haydn less than 94.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

*Johann Baptist Vanhal*

A very good composer - Czech - 51 published symphonies


----------

